
Fear and Loathing and Windows 8 - aaronbrethorst
http://mobileopportunity.blogspot.com.au/2012/05/fear-and-loathing-and-windows-8.html
======
chrismealy
I enjoyed the article but I think the most likely outcome is that nothing will
really change.

